# Giving rabbits horse paste wormer???



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

I saw that someone treats mites with a pea sized bit of horse paste wormer in a piece of bread. I have a tube of Equimax horse paste wormer. It looks like a pea sized bit of this wormer would treat 100 lbs. 

Who-ever treated their rabbits with paste wormer........What EXACTLY kind of wormer did you use??? Could I use the stuff I have??? We've been plagued by mites all year (I'm convinced that they can be spread by flying insects. Theres no other way it could spread like it has to hanging all wire cages on the other side of the yard), and I'm ready to try something different.


----------



## orphy (Feb 27, 2006)

If you have chickens anywhere near the rabbits they also get the wool mites that affect rabbits. I just use 1/2cc ivermectin. This is every other day for 3 times. It took care of them for me. Except for on that I needed to put on a topical from the vet, it was very cheep. Good luck.


----------



## March Hare (May 5, 2005)

We use the Ivomec horse wormer. Pea-size dollop in the mouth/on the lips. Certain other wormers are not recommended, but I don't remember which ones.

Russ


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ivomec is what I use. I put it one bread so I don't have to hold them down and fuss with them, just put the bread in the food dish and JUMP back! I don't know if Equimax is the same strength or not. Ivomec is what was recommended to me by breeders on a now defunct rabbit message board.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Everyone!!!

Been gone, but oh my gosh thanks for the replies in my absence!!!!

I checked the feed store while I was in town and none of the paste wormers actully say "Ivomec". Many of them say "ivermectin 1.87%" The Equimax says "Ivermectin 1.87%/praziquantel 14.03%" Actully I was ticked cause comparing them all side by side I realized that a LOT of the paste wormers all have the same active ingredents, and the store person who I asked for help picking out a wormer handed me the most expensive one they carried. One more strike against the CO-OP. *grimice* BUT tomorrow morning I'm going to try giving it to the one that's the worse off, and if it doesnt kill her I'm gonna give it to everyone and then report my findings. grin.

CHICKENS!!!????!!! Well *%^!!!! THAT would explain it!! Since they free range I can not control WHERE they go and they LOVE to dig through my "worm bed" and eat all of my worms and any dropped feed !!!! grumble *grumble pi$$ moan beatch crud MAN. Now I have to chase down my TWO chickens and worm them. grumble *repeat cry

THANKS EVERYONE !!!!


----------



## March Hare (May 5, 2005)

Why are you worming the chickens? If they aren't having problems, I woulndn't personally want the wormer in my eggs... don't know the time it takes for it to pass out of their system. Our chickens keep our worm beds stirred up as well, but this is helpful. They don't get many of the "big" worms, they stay deeper, but they eat the obnoxious bugs that try to move in, and between them and the earth worms we don't have a fly problem. 

JMPO, but I wouldn't use the combo wormer. I don't know if the praziquantel is OK for bunnies, know the ivermectin is safe, but not the other. 

JMPO
Tonya


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

March Hare said:


> Why are you worming the chickens? If they aren't having problems, I woulndn't personally want the wormer in my eggs... don't know the time it takes for it to pass out of their system. Our chickens keep our worm beds stirred up as well, but this is helpful. They don't get many of the "big" worms, they stay deeper, but they eat the obnoxious bugs that try to move in, and between them and the earth worms we don't have a fly problem.
> 
> JMPO, but I wouldn't use the combo wormer. I don't know if the praziquantel is OK for bunnies, know the ivermectin is safe, but not the other.
> 
> ...



GIGGLE. I'm sorry....I havent tried to chase them down yet. I'll probably broadcast goat worming pellets to the two chickens. But when I read your post I couldnt HELP but "see" chasing down and grabbing the chickens and trying to shove paste wormer in their squaking beaks. giggle.

I only have one hen and one roo. I havent been able to FIND any eggs (chicken OR duck OR goose) for the last YEAR so I'm not too worried about that. But I'm REALLY tired of them getting mites over and over again, so if theres a chance that the chickens are carrying the mites....well.....FIRST I dont want the chickens to have mites......second I dont want the chickens to pass the mites to the rabbits over and over again. I've been told that I need to cull the rabbits because they keep getting mites, but theyre all I've got and I want to chase down and kill every last mite and cross my fingers that that breaks the cycle. 

We gave the doe with mites the worse a pea sized bit in bread today. We are giving her a whole day to see if she has any adverse affects. She seemed fine when we checked on her at 9pm, but we are waiting until morning to decide whether or not to give it to the rest of the rabbits. None of these rabbits are ever going to be eaten, just my breeders, so I dont have to worry about that. No one's pregnant right now, and I'm not breeding them till the mites are cleared up. They dont need to be pregnant in a weakened state. Hopefully we can get this cleared up and then get all the rabbits moved into the greenhouse (it's not done yet, but we're getting there) before the REAL cold hits here, and the cycle will be BROKEN!!! grin. 

But when I read the beginning of your post I saw in my minds eye a cartoon of a farmer holding onto a squaking WL trying to give it paste wormer orally. giggle. shake head.


----------

